# Pre Mixing Micas



## Greylady

I would like pre mix some of my mica colors. Any pros and cons? Water or what kind of oil to mix it with? Would I then need to adjust my recipe if I do it this way and account for the added water/oil?


----------



## Faye Farms

I've never done this myself but all of the discussions I have read say to mix with glycerine.


----------



## Caprine Beings

When I mix my colors I use oils from my already measured out melted oils. But I do not know how others do it.
Tam


----------



## Faye Farms

Caprine Beings said:


> When I mix my colors I use oils from my already measured out melted oils. But I do not know how others do it.
> Tam


That's how I do it as well. Measure out powdered micas and then add a little bit of my measured out oils to make a slurry. This way I do not have lumps of powdered color in my soap.

Some people like to put a big batch of mica into a squeeze bottle and add glycerin. They then just measure out the the liquid colorant, skipping the whole making a slurry step.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Mica's so readily mix into my untraced soap I never bother. Now there are micas that contain other products like titanium dioxide and the problem is you have no idea if it's water or oil soluble. Like some new clays (please do not mention the website if you have figured this out) they are being sold as natural clays in colors not found in nature....because if you look them up, they contain micas, no INCI names on the micas but that is where they are getting their unnatural colors from, very misleading. I mix in part of my soap oils, but with my new really fake colorants I am using  I am premixing them in glycerin in little squeezy bottles for quick use.


----------



## Greylady

Looks like I will be doing some experimentation! Thank you! :biggrin


----------



## VickiLynne

I want to try this! It sounds like it would definitely streamline things. So how much do you make up at a time? I would be doing TD at first. How much carrier oil/TD to make enough for a Ketchup type squeeze bottle. I think it is 12 oz?

Vicki/NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Vicki, who are you buying it from, they should be able to tell you the ratio, I simply asked the gal I bought my colorants from. I weighed it out, so I know each time I mix them they will be exactly the same. Make sure your TD is oil soluble, not water.


----------



## VickiLynne

Vicki, thanks for the suggestion. I got my oil soluble TD from TKB. I will email her.

Vicki/NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Well that is who I bought my colorants from, they were super nice. Vicki


----------



## Greylady

May I ask what you do with the Ttitanium Dioxide? And what is TKB?


----------



## VickiLynne

Betty, I have some coloring schemes that morph in "natural" soaps. To make them more "true" I put a little TD in the base soap.

TKB Trading is where I get some of my colors.

I am always trying to streamline my process so pre-mixing my colors is attractive to me. 

Vicki/NC


----------



## Greylady

I had a purple morph to a blue grey.... Now I guess I need to try some TD.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone know about the glycerin-dispersed ones they sell? I am really bad with premixing, etc. and usually on a short schedule for soaping so something that is more "ready" is good for me


----------

